# Kicker Separates Free Air 6x9



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone seen or know where I could find a pair of Kicker Separates free air 6x9s? Model F69a I think?


----------



## seanarms (Feb 19, 2011)

Have not seen them in some time. I have a pair of FA6.5 (6.5 inch) if you are interested.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

I was just looking to recover some older equipment of mine and remember them being very sturdy and sounding good. I haven't seen them anywhere either...but PM me your price for the FA6.5 if I want to go that route. Thanks.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a pair several years ago, but I must have sold them as I couldn't find them in my collection today when I looked. I never actually hooked them up so I can't say much about their sound/output, but for a 6x9 driver, they looked nice. F69a is the correct model number.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

What I thought was cool about them, they had the yellow/gold outline KICKER on the dust cap and sewn surrounds like the competion series subs from that time. I remember them having a lot of excursion... In a car previous to that, I had a pair of C15s. I loved them. I haven't seen any for sale anywhere. I did see a C12 with the yellow outlined dust cap though...wanted a fortune for it.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I have to agree with you, I grabbed them a long time ago for the nostalgia of the early competition series. They had stitched surrounds and a cone just like the C15 you had.

Back in 2007 when I still had my Altima SE-R I planned on throwing them in the rear-deck IB just to try them out, but I never got around to it.


----------

